# hi everyone just moved to cyprus



## tiree+conlan (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there i have just recently moved to the ayia napa area and i am working in paralimni,i am after some information regarding if there are any areas where a lot of british people live around here.I am currently looking for a 2\3 apartment to rent in or around these areas.I would prefer it if i was next to some other british people to make it easier for myself.i should have gave you a little information about myself first, my name is mark and i am a 30 year old man and i will be here for the first 3 months on my own,my wife and 2 kids a boy aged 7 and girl aged 5 will be coming out on regular visits until they move permanently over around christmas time.So if anyone has any information on places to live or to make friends for myself and my kids this would be much appreciated as i do not know anyone over here at the minute.hope you can help me .thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

tiree+conlan said:


> Hi there i have just recently moved to the ayia napa area and i am working in paralimni,i am after some information regarding if there are any areas where a lot of british people live around here.I am currently looking for a 2\3 apartment to rent in or around these areas.I would prefer it if i was next to some other british people to make it easier for myself.i should have gave you a little information about myself first, my name is mark and i am a 30 year old man and i will be here for the first 3 months on my own,my wife and 2 kids a boy aged 7 and girl aged 5 will be coming out on regular visits until they move permanently over around christmas time.So if anyone has any information on places to live or to make friends for myself and my kids this would be much appreciated as i do not know anyone over here at the minute.hope you can help me .thanks


Hi Mark and welcome to Cyprus, glad you chose the better end 
There is a very large number of expats in that area and where ever you go you won't be far from other British residents.
The best thing to do is have a drive around the villages to see which area takes you fancy, not forgetting of course you will need to be fairly close to schools. But as said you will find in the villages such as Frenaros, Avgorou, Sotira, Protaras, Agia Thekla, Ayia Napa, Dherinia etc etc a large number of expats. 
Regarding contacts for rental there are a large number of estate agents and all deal with rentals, to set you on your way:
Yearly Rentals 23825570
Protaras Property Services 99125499
Island Homes 23811870
Buying Cyprus Property (Tony Smith) 24424076
The one I've had dealings with and can recommend is FSB Properties: contact 99093213 / 7818410789 and run by Panayiotis Panayides but every one calls him Pan. He lived and was schooled in Britain and speaks better english than me!
If you speak to Pan please say JonandGaynor say hi. I am recommending Pan purely from having dealings with him, i do not have any financial interests in his company.
Who ever you deal with just tell them you would prefer to be near a large expat community and they will see you right. 
Good luck with your search.


----------

